# What is a IRS TREAS 310 ACH ECC PPD deposit?



## Nathan (Aug 27, 2021)

Listed in my checking account is a deposit of $137.49 labeled as "IRS TREAS 310 ACH ECC PPD".       ??? 

I have received two stimulus deposits in recent past from the Federal gov't, and my 2020 tax refund.  What's the $137.49 for???


----------



## Knight (Aug 27, 2021)

maybe this

That Direct Deposit from “IRS TREAS 310” Is Legitimate ...​www.taxabletalk.com/2020/08/19/that-direct-deposit...
Aug 19, 2020 · That Direct Deposit from *“IRS TREAS 310”* Is Legitimate. ... This week the Treasury Department and the *Internal Revenue Service* will send interest payments to about 13.9 million individual taxpayers who timely filed their 2019 federal income *tax* returns and are receiving refunds. The interest payments, averaging about $18, will be made to ...


----------



## Nathan (Aug 27, 2021)

Thanks!   Interest?  $137.49 worth?   O.K., I'll keep it...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2021)

Congrats, @Nathan 

Someone decided you deserved an unexpected treat. 
This thread put a smile on my face, too.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 27, 2021)

IRS Treas 310 is a normal Automated Clearing House (ACH) direct deposit refund from a filed tax return, where there have been no offsets to the amount of the refund. So says Larry Bates, former H&R Block employee, who is a Registered Tax Return Preparer (RTRP)

Sounds like someone at the IRS withheld some of your refund for a while because, to them, it was questionable. After a great amount of study and many discussions with supervisors, it was decided you do indeed deserve $137.49. Enjoy your fortune.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 27, 2021)

Judycat said:


> IRS Treas 310 is a normal Automated Clearing House (ACH) direct deposit refund from a filed tax return, where there have been no offsets to the amount of the refund. So says Larry Bates, former H&R Block employee, who is a Registered Tax Return Preparer (RTRP)
> 
> Sounds like someone at the IRS withheld some of your refund for a while because, to them, it was questionable. After a great amount of study and many discussions with supervisors, it was decided you do indeed deserve $137.49. Enjoy your fortune.


Usually if the IRS is modifying your refund they at least send a letter explaining the reason for that action.  Oh well, better to have an unexpected refund, than an unexpected tax liability.  

I'm still waiting to recover the $1500 that the state clipped me for, for failing to check a checkbox on the tax form for which there was no available instructions for, as the 2020 instructions were not available, and the law related to that line item became effective in January 2020.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 27, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Usually if the IRS is modifying your refund they at least send a letter explaining the reason for that action.  Oh well, better to have an unexpected refund, than an unexpected tax liability.
> 
> I'm still waiting to recover the $1500 that the state clipped me for, for failing to check a checkbox on the tax form for which there was no available instructions for, as the 2020 instructions were not available, and the law related to that line item became effective in January 2020.


Larry says you may still get a letter in a couple weeks.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 28, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I'm still waiting to recover the $1500 that the state clipped me for, for failing to check a checkbox on the tax form for which there was no available instructions for, as the 2020 instructions were not available, and the law related to that line item became effective in January 2020.



Larry didn't say this but in the last four+ years the country and it's governments got really f---ed up, lots of competent people let go and not replaced or replaced by incompetents. So it may take a while longer.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2021)

Yes, I agree with all that was said in the above posts. 

What _Larry said_, and what the others said, too.


----------

